# Sentra vibration problem finally receives recall and fix



## apollo1980 (May 12, 2015)

I have a 2013 that this problem. It's something that's been happening to people for years, apparently. And it's not limited to Sentras. I've heard of Altima drivers having the same problem.

But good news.

I got a recall notice in the mail yesterday for the problem. It's a known problem with these cars, and they've finally released a computer reprogramming to fix it. 

Go to your dealer about the recall, they'll fix it for free. Takes about 1 hour.

I just had mine done yesterday and it appears to have eliminated the problem.

According to the recall notice I got, it was a known problem with cars going from D to L, and the belt in the transmission wasn't getting proper power, or something like that.


----------

